

Basho's Contact Form - I hope these guys are serious - teyc
http://info.basho.com/startups.html

======
bradfordw
Fairly certain they have a few people already doing this. Lots of happy
customers over there from the sounds of it and not just fly-by-night
operations either.

~~~
teyc
Definitely not fly by night. This is why I was surprised.

